# DrNatura colonix



## swinginscot

has anyone tried the drnatura colonix stuff for IBS-C? Any negative side effects? Does it work?


----------



## chas14

Check the 01/03/2005 Post entitled "colonic" for discussion.


----------



## IBSsuffer

Swinginscot,I took DrNatura for a month, wanted to do it for the full 2 months, but my throat was getting irritated by the Psylluim Husks. I do think it is a good Colon Cleanse. --IBSsuffer.


----------



## 17834

> quote:Originally posted by swinginscot:has anyone tried the drnatura colonix stuff for IBS-C? Any negative side effects? Does it work?


I am finishing my 2 month of the cleanse and I think it works great. for 8 years I have only been able to have a BM at most twice a month and it was little rocks not a full BM. But now I am able to go at least once or twice a day sometimes more. Great improvment for me. As far as the worms and stuff I really don't know, i haven't dug through it to see if anything is there.


----------



## 20708

Worms?? What's that about? Please explain, that's creepin' me out!


----------



## sparkle13

I bought the 1 month supply. I used it for about 4 days and nothing happened, so I stopped taking it for awhile because I was afraid it might interfere with school. I don't like to drink the fiber The worms they are talking about are parasites that are in your body. They send a bottle of pills called Paranil that are supposed to get rid of the parasites. Check out their website because there are tons of testimonials about it. I'm going to re-start the cleanse this summer and hopefully it will work.


----------



## 22110

Hi group,new member here. I just wanted to say that I felt a little mislead by the Dr Natura program. You're supposed to see all this weird stuff coming out of yourself, and I didn't see anything like that, and from reading your posts, you guys didn't either. The reason they get such good testimonials is because your using senna (in the form of an herbal tea) but its the same thing thats in exlax, a harsh laxitive that shouldn't be used repetitivly, and yet they have you using it daily for three months or until you bowels stop working whichever comes first. my bowels stoped responding after nine weeks. I hope I didn't do nerve damage to my colon. And I hope I'm not in for a big rebound now, with constipation worse than when I started.Anyway, I'm glad I found this sight. I hope we can all help each other to solve our mutual problem together.


----------



## lorilou

I just bought the kit and used it for a short while. It works because it contains stimulant herbal laxatives so you will get addicted!i am now trying to go without the stimulants and personally I think its a scam.I was so dissappointed because I was hoping for a miracle . Oh well , gotta keep on trying!


----------



## 20833

Hello Everyone,I'm new to this forum and just finished reading your posts about the Colonix program by DrNatura. I'm really surprised to read some of your comments as the Colonix is the only thing on the market that I have found that actually works. You can't expect to get results in four days. This is not a magic pill that the doctors give you to make everything (but the side effects) go away instantly. Think of how many years it took to get to this state of suffering? You have to give the program a chance to work. At least one month I would say. I didn't start seeing noticeable results until about week 2-3. During the second month, I started feeling better and more energetic than I have felt in years. I would hate for you guys to miss out on this feeling because you give up too easily.I find the fiber tastes incredible! So much better than any fiber supplement Iâ€™ve tried in the past. I mix it with a hand blender in some chocolate soy milk and I get an absolutely delicious, fulfilling shake that keeps me going until lunch time. The fiber fills you up so much that you feel no hunger at all. Great for losing weight!!The tea can't be compared to Exlax or any other over-the-counter laxative. It is a natural herbal tea and senna has been used for thousands of years. It is perfectly safe to use for a duration of 3-months as part of a cleansing program. Even if you don't see noticeable results (read: 10-foot worms in the toilet!), don't be disappointed. Look at how you're feeling? Do you have more energy? Are you going to the bathroom more often? Are you emptying your bowels more completely? Is you tummy flatter? Did you skin clear up? Are you experiencing less gas and bloating? Are you digesting your meals better? It's not just about passing worms. It's about how you feel. I'm not just speaking for myself as absolutely EVERYONE I know has been on the Colonix program (family, friends and co-workers) and they have all experienced similar results. I have never heard the types of remarks that you are posting. I'd be more than happy to share my experiences with any of you. Please feel free to email me at janevarta###yahoo.com


----------



## 19559

I agree that it can take awhile to get results, especially if you are doing your first cleanse ever. I also noticed that it took about one month but then, _Oh my!_ The Kleri-tea is *just fine* to take as is directed by the makers of Colonix. Using it for the cleansing is short-term use and is not at all problematic! It definitely should not be put in the same category as prescription or over-the-counter laxative in terms of safety and possible addiction. Another change to look for during and after the cleanse is improved sleep quality. It had been years since I slept that well.Following the directions for the Colonix program will bring you wonderful cleansing results.


----------



## 21544

I'm in my 8th day of the Colonix cleansing program, and I can testify to some of the previous posts that I haven't slept this well since I was in grade school! My clarity of thought is improved, kind of like a fog has cleared. My energy level is improving every day.I'm 38 and in pretty good shape - was a distance runner in high school and continued my knack for cardio workout to this day, with a few mini marathons under my belt with pretty good times. Point being, I'm regular as a clock. I have two movements a day every day, and if I don't it's because I'm not feeling well. I didn't think I needed the cleansing program, but a friend of mine who is a triathlete encouraged me to try it.Oh my. Not only are my results very very good, but my wife has experienced even better results! I don't have IBS or any other problems in the bathroom, but I'm very pleased, and I gotta tell you, I'm reaping the benefits every day of feeling better all the time. I haven't quite seen the results of some of the pictures posted on DrNatura, but I'm so happy with how I feel that I'm not about to throw in the towel. I'm not trying to lose weight, but now I'm at the lbs that I was 5 yrs ago, and after many many beers and lots of food off the grill, I couldn't be happier!Every morning in the bathroom has started to become an adventure. Even given my activity level and decent metabolism nearing 40, I am duly impressed. Better out of me than in. I can't say that I've seen buggers yet, but with all the stuff I've eaten off barbecues since getting out of college, I won't be a bit surprised to see something nasty soon. Even if I don't, I'm still pleased at the results my wife has experienced.Follow the directions, steer clear of red meat and carbonated beverages (consume alcohol in moderation), and I think you'll be surprised. And above all, be patient.


----------



## 21239

I have been on Colonix for nine days now. Like others I have not seen worms or parasites in my stool yet however I still recommend this product and look forward to the three month detox. Before taking this I was IBS-D going three times a day. Now after nine days I usually go twice in the morning and do not feel any urgency during the day. In addition my stomach is flatter and the dark circles under my eyes are fading. Loooking forward to the next 3 months after my promising results of nine days. keep you posted!!!


----------



## 22110

Is it me or do these posts sound like a commercial?


----------



## 20833

No my dear. The product is that good. We just can't contain our enthusiasm.


----------



## Photolizard

sounds like a commercial to me too. also kind of funny that these people only have one or two posts as well.


----------



## 18723

I, on the other hand, tried it and have never felt worse. I followed the program to a T for over 30 days-- the right amount of water, etc. The fiber would not come out and I got more and more bloated. The customer service was excellent and tried to be helpful. But, if you have slow transit constipation, it might only make it worse. I am glad it has helped others, though.


----------



## 21239

Still having good progress with Colonix. I have no invested interest in the product except that it is really helping me. After taking the parasite killler and fiber in the morning I have a quick BM, sometimes a little crampy, and then I feel really good the rest of the day. Slight cramping during the day but alot less fatigue. Overall I say I feel about 60% better on the program for 25 days now. I would highly recommend to everyone D or A . Going to continue the program for the remaining two months.


----------



## 20833

OK Photolizard. I admit it. I'm a highly paid actress working for DrNatura!!







Come on! Don't you people know a good thing when you see it? Do you think the company makes up those hundreds of testimonials on the website? By the way, colon toxicity can make a person depressed, easily irritated distrustful and suspicious. Now I'm not saying that that is your problem but perhaps the Colonix can help.


----------



## 22110

Jane, most people on this list are looking for long term remedy, not short term relief, and this is what Dr Colonix provides. Granted some people with irregularity can be helped long term with psyllium husks, but most, like me, need the tea to have good motility. And unfortunately the reason the tea works is because it contains senna. And whether you grind it up and put in in an herbal tea, or put in a paste or a pill, it is the same stuff thats in exlax, a stimulant laxitive. Stimulant laxitives lose their effectivness if used regularly, and can worsen chronic constipation. So to those of you considering using Drcolonix...caveat emptor.


----------



## 20833

I'd have to disagree with you. I've been constipated my entire life. Yes, the tea certainly helped to move things along but now I am fine with the daily fiber. I have 2-3 healthy bowel movements each day. I only use the tea on rare occasions when I'm traveling or eating some strange foods. I know of many others who do really well with the Colonix fiber alone in keeping them regularly. I really have found my long-term fix. Perhaps you should consider a series of colon irrigations to get things moving and then go back to the fiber?


----------



## 18030

Commercials? What is wrong with commercials?Colonix is a great product. Works like no other product we have tried as a family. We take it first thing in the morning and then mid afternoon. Be sure to drink plenty of water during the day. For some people the result takes longer. Patience and diligence required.


----------



## Kathleen M.

If you are a sales person posting an ad for the product you must post those ads only in the Products Websites and Services portions of the board.Posting ads in the discussion forums violates the terms of service agreement for the board.Boards that do not have these sorts of guidelines tend to get overrun with nothing but ads to where no other discussion can take place, so most places do not let you post them.K.


----------



## 18030

nope, not a sales person....just a person who found a product that works and was thinking this website was about a product, yk?


----------



## Kathleen M.

This is not that product's website.It is a discussion board for people who have IBS. It is always wise to read the Terms of Service and such before you post on any board.This is a place for people who have IBS to discuss what works for them, what does not, get support for their IBS. This particular part of the board (this forum) is for people who have Constipation Predominate IBS to discuss that.This particular thread on this forum discusses this product. This is not a board about this product whether officially sponsered by the product or otherwise







K.


----------



## 18030

I am new to this site. Reading through the posts and having done a lot of reading on bowel problems, what i have found is that a body with digestive problems, bowel problems, irritability, and the like are actually magnesium and Vitamin C deficient. Natural Calm is a great magnesium product.......magnesium taken just before bedtime will help with sleep. Research magnesium deficiency and see if this rings true with any of you. The medical/media community all talk about calcium deficiency when in truth, taking calcium makes us magnesium deficient..........a little known or talked about deficiency. Plus, we need daily sunshine...if we can't get that then take Flavored cod liver oil for Vitamin D. Vitamin D, Magnesium, Calcium and Vitamin C all work together in our body.And from what I read, anyone who takes medication of any kind, drinks coffee, drinks alcohol or eats disproportional amount of sweets IS depleted in magnesium.Magnesium is a natural relaxor of the muscles thus helping the heart and the bowels to work properly.Hope this helps


----------



## 13989

> quote:Originally posted by JaneVarta:Hello Everyone,I'm new to this forum and just finished reading your posts about the Colonix program by DrNatura. I'm really surprised to read some of your comments as the Colonix is the only thing on the market that I have found that actually works.


I have to agree. If you read "all" of the testimonials on the drnatura.com site you'll see that not everyone saw worms and parasites. Don't forget---we are all very different one from the next, and we can't expect us all to have the same exact results as anyone else, although it can happen. Also, most intestinal parasites are microscopic---you can't see them with the naked eye. So you very well could be passing them and not know it.Several testimonials have information regarding how the person saw major results (seeing creepy things in their bm's) after a couple of months. But there are those that say it happened in a couple of days. Some also say they didn't see any worms or parasites, but they felt "20 years younger."And I totally agree that the idea of that program isn't to see weird stuff in your BMs... what it IS about is feeling better, and that should be the goal, not seeing worms or other muck. If you see the nasties, well fine. But if not, who cares?? If you start to feel better that's what counts.


----------



## 13989

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to those of you who posted about your Colonix results. I've been really sick, to the point of having to stop working out (been doing that since HS) and working, for about 3 years now.I've tried so many things and nothing at all works. I'd rather not go the prescription drug route (that's another talk show), and I'm sick of feeling 90yrs old when I'm only 44. In fact, I've see folks in their 80's with WAY more energy than I have.Anyway, thanks for sharing your experiences. Hope is like gold these days.







Oh, and I almost forgot---for those comparing Colonix to Exlax: ExLax ingredients have a lot more than just senna.Active Ingredients: Sennosides USP in each Pill - 25 mgOther Ingredients: Acacia , Alginic Acid , Carnauba Wax , Colloidal Silicon Dioxide , Dibasic Calcium Phosphate , Iron Oxides , Magnesium Stearate , Microcrystalline Cellulose , Sodium Benzoate , Sodium Lauryl Sulfate , Starch , Stearic Acid , Sucrose , Talc , Titanium DioxideNow, seems to me there is a lot more to worry about in exlax than in colonix.


----------



## 21703

> quote:Originally posted by swinginscot:has anyone tried the drnatura colonix stuff for IBS-C? Any negative side effects? Does it work?


Swinginscot,I'm trying Colonix right now. Actually two of my friends and I bought the Colonix Program a couple of weeks ago and I'm documenting the whole experience. If you're interested check out our colon cleansing experiment.


----------



## Lizzy669

I just read through the postings and I'm confused about the worms and parasites. What the hell is that about?!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Some colon cleansing programs claim they will remove parasites such as worms from your body.There are some in the more alternative end of medicine that claim that all the symptoms of most diseases are due to parasites. So people gear various treatments to get rid of the parasites they tell you that you have.K.


----------



## 17176

hello and welcome to all the new members


----------



## 20422

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.:This is not that product's website.It is a discussion board for people who have IBS. It is always wise to read the Terms of Service and such before you post on any board.This is a place for people who have IBS to discuss what works for them, what does not, get support for their IBS. This particular part of the board (this forum) is for people who have Constipation Predominate IBS to discuss that.


Okay, first off, Colonix PERMANENTLY helped me with my constipation issues because it cleared me out, and got the ball rolling again, so to speak. Second of all, I can't wait to get back on my second month of Colonix!! I have been poor lately, but I'm very exited, as the changes that took place in my body were phenomenal. It's been three months since I last had anything having to do with the colonix program, and I no longer have 'pencil poop', the kind where you strain and strain and strain and all you get is a long line the same thickness as a pencil. I was clogged up! Also, my gasseousness has gone down, my skin is much much clearer and my hair is shinier, just like the commercials say, and i have lost a lot of weight in my face and around my stomach. I am a regular poster here and I'm not trying to sell ANYTHING. I am C, and this helped my C, so why wouldn't we want to tell people about this, we aren't violating any of the TOS agreements. Savingtoiletpaper, I'm reaping long term health benefits for sure!


----------



## 20422

Thanks Lady Garrison, I'm going to check that out!


----------



## 18991

I did a 2 month bowel cleansing regimen with Colonix earlier this year (b/c of advice from ppl from curezone). Initially I only had 2 bowel movements per week (nasty and disgusting, I know). After the cleanse, I had 1-2 a day.. So it was a dramatic improvement.. To be honest, I didn't even know 2 a week was not normal.Another improvement I felt was in my energy levels. After work, I don't sit down to watch the sopranos or lost anymore... I had the energy to do some yoga and take a stroll in the park. It definitely was the colonix that gave me this energy.If you're still not sure whether colonix is for you, you should read this http://www.colonzone.org/colonix-review.phpto see whether it's right for you. You could always make your own P&B shakes (fiber) if you really want.


----------



## 15814

Yes. It's a commercial.


----------



## eric

Sennahttp://www.med.nyu.edu/patientcare/patient...ChunkIID=111805colon cleansinghttp://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...00422#163100422parasites and ibs"Stool testing for Ova and Parasites are generally of low yield (0-2%) and the outcome of therapy on symptoms of IBS in patients with parasites is unknown. "http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...se=43&lang_id=1


----------



## annie7

thanks so much, Eric, for posting those links. whenever I read the colonix posts I start to think i should try it despite my basic skepticism about the program--so your informative posts have helped bring me back to reality. plus the price of the program is way out of sight for me anyway..


----------



## Kathleen M.

http://quackfiles.blogspot.com/2004/12/muc...bious-idea.html for some info on mucoid plaques which are usually what the scary pictures are supposed to be of.K.


----------



## Kathleen M.

> quote:Colonix PERMANENTLY helped me with my constipation issues because it cleared me out, and got the ball rolling again, so to speak


Do you mean you no longer need to take it or any other laxatives.If you keep taking it then then laxatives in it are what are keeping you going.If all anyone needed was a good clean out then colonoscopies would cure all the constipated people that get them.K.


----------



## annie7

thanks for the quackfiles link, Kathleen. that was fascinating. bentonite! no wonder people are passing such bizarre looking things. i had wondered if there was some ingredient in the colon cleansing products that produced the "results" they advertised. using the what-goes-in-must-come-out principle.


----------



## 17216

> quote:Originally posted by AznHisoka:I did a 2 month bowel cleansing regimen with Colonix earlier this year (b/c of advice from ppl from curezone). Initially I only had 2 bowel movements per week (nasty and disgusting, I know). After the cleanse, I had 1-2 a day.. So it was a dramatic improvement.. To be honest, I didn't even know 2 a week was not normal.Another improvement I felt was in my energy levels. After work, I don't sit down to watch the sopranos or lost anymore... I had the energy to do some yoga and take a stroll in the park. It definitely was the colonix that gave me this energy.If you're still not sure whether colonix is for you, you should read this http://www.colonzone.org/colonix-review.phpto see whether it's right for you. You could always make your own P&B shakes (fiber) if you really want.


Check the post (Post #71) on this other forum from Member 'Julia Hui' It's identical to the one above, exactly, word for word.http://www.healthypages.net/This is not to say the Colonix program doesn't work. I'm actually trying it myself right now. I'm on day 9 having mixed results. I am really hoping that it will do me some good. I was on another forum reading about peoples experiences with Colonix and saw the post above so when I just saw the same post on this forum it rang a bell. And it does make me doubt the marketing tactics of the company.


----------



## 19962

It is sad that some appear to be deliberately posting ads for this product. However, it is even more sad that many of us are avoiding the knowledge that stimulant laxatives taken daily, will at some time fail to work. While there are exceptions to this - some patients in nursing homes have received stimulant laxatives daily for years, with no decrease in response, but for most of us, this will not be true. It is very likely that after two or three months of success, the beneficial effect will begin to decrease, and it will require larger and larger doses to achieve the desired result.


----------



## byte

'colon cleansing' certainly seems unwise and even dangerous.my question is, if parasites are the culprits, wouldnt taking just the Paranil part of the program or any other anti-parasitic drug be more effective. while testing of parasites provides a very low chance of detection (1-2%), would taking a formula to combat the major parasites yield even the slightest of improvements from ibs symptoms if indeed you had parasites without needing to cleanse?


----------



## 19048

I tried it but could not tolerate the fiber. It made me worse but the company refunded me no questions asked. I don't think the laxative is good either. If you are like me you have taken more than your share of laxitives and don't need to add more. Sure you can say it's natural but I got into some real trouble with a natural laxative I was taking for 2 years.


----------



## eric

There is some very inaccurate information on that website, espeically in regards to IBS.I also had not read some of the posting here which are spam for sure.This one"Even if you don't see noticeable results (read: 10-foot worms in the toilet!), don't be disappointed. Look at how you're feeling? Do you have more energy? Are you going to the bathroom more often? Are you emptying your bowels more completely? Is you tummy flatter? Did you skin clear up? Are you experiencing less gas and bloating? Are you digesting your meals better? It's not just about passing worms. It's about how you feel. "Some illegal drugs makes people feel good, but that doesn't mean there good for you. FYI"What is the Difference Between Laxative Misuse, Abuse, and Habit?For the purposes of this article, these terms a defined as follows:Laxative Misuse: A term used to describe the misapplication of a laxative beyond the scope of what is required such as taking the doses too frequently, overdosing, using a laxative for another purpose (such as loosing weight), using multiple types of laxatives at once, taking a laxative when one is not needed, or using the wrong type of laxative such as taking a purgative laxative when a stool softener would have been adequate. There may be other misuses.Laxative Abuse: A term used to describe both the repeated misuse and repeated overuse of a laxative for the same reasons (and others) stated above. Laxative Habit: A term used to describe dependency upon laxatives in order to move the bowel. An individual with a laxative "habit' is unable to move their bowel without taking a laxative. How Does Laxative Abuse Begin?While misuse of laxatives may be intentional, the abuse of laxatives is usually not intentional. It may simply start with the use of a stimulant laxative to achieve overnight relief from constipation. If an individual has been coping with constipation for some time, the relief from constipation can feel profound and may be enough to inspire further use (abuse) of laxatives.Though these individuals may have misconceptions about normal bowelfunction, their aim is usually to restore normal bowel function, not to destroy it.Below, some reasons why laxative abuse may occur: Having false beliefs about the frequency of moving the bowel. To experience the feeling of relief from the purgative action of laxatives. Misleading marketing of laxatives as chocolates, gum, or beverages implies that laxatives may be consumed without adverse consequences. Attempting to cope with the constipating side effects of some prescription medications. Attempting to loose water weight(or relief from bloating) in preparation for a competition or exhibition (athletes, jockeys, models, etc).Misguided dieters* attempting to loose weight. Individuals with an eating disorder* attempting to loose weight. *In these cases, the determination of laxative abuse may be difficult. The abuser may vigorously deny laxative use.How Does Laxative Abuse Progress to a Habit?Depending on the individual, and their circumstances, the abuse of laxatives can progress to a "habit" suddenly, or gradually. From the outset, the purgative action of one single dose of a stimulant laxative will over empty the bowel. Three days may pass before the individual will feel the need to move the bowel again. With the passing of each day, anxiety to move the bowels can grow. By the third day of not moving the bowel, a concerned individual (fearing that they are now badly constipated) may take another dose.Again, after achieving the desired results, another three days may go by before a bowel movement occurs. Thisdelay reinforces false beliefs about being constipated. Since laxatives available "over-the-counter", it is easy to continue to self medicate for this problem.At this point, cultivation of the laxative "habit" has begun. The packaging on many products indicates that laxatives can be taken for up to two weeks. A vulnerable individual may easily conclude that they should continue to take the laxative (and take it everyday) to correct the problem. The problem is that after only a few doses, the colon may begin to deteriorate. With continued use, dependency becomes more and more likely as the deterioration of the colon lining progresses.For a healthy individual who is looking for occasional relief from constipation, laxatives are rarely needed beyond one single dose. Individuals who abuse laxatives for a long period of time may end up taking as many as 6 to 8 laxatives a day. Long term laxative use can damage the colon. Because of the damage that laxatives can cause, ever increasing dosages of laxatives may be needed in order to achieve the desired effect. Where one laxative dose produced results, now two, then three doses a day or more, are required. At this point, the habit has become fixed. The individual is unable to move their bowel without the use of a laxative or other bowel interventions. What is the Difference Between Laxative Misuse, Abuse, and Habit?For the purposes of this article, these terms a defined as follows:Laxative Misuse: A term used to describe the misapplication of a laxative beyond the scope of what is required such as taking the doses too frequently, overdosing, using a laxative for another purpose (such as loosing weight), using multiple types of laxatives at once, taking a laxative when one is not needed, or using the wrong type of laxative such as taking a purgative laxative when a stool softener would have been adequate. There may be other misuses.Laxative Abuse: A term used to describe both the repeated misuse and repeated overuse of a laxative for the same reasons (and others) stated above. Laxative Habit: A term used to describe dependency upon laxatives in order to move the bowel. An individual with a laxative "habit' is unable to move their bowel without taking a laxative. How Does Laxative Abuse Begin?While misuse of laxatives may be intentional, the abuse of laxatives is usually not intentional. It may simply start with the use of a stimulant laxative to achieve overnight relief from constipation. If an individual has been coping with constipation for some time, the relief from constipation can feel profound and may be enough to inspire further use (abuse) of laxatives.Though these individuals may have misconceptions about normal bowelfunction, their aim is usually to restore normal bowel function, not to destroy it.Below, some reasons why laxative abuse may occur: Having false beliefs about the frequency of moving the bowel. To experience the feeling of relief from the purgative action of laxatives. Misleading marketing of laxatives as chocolates, gum, or beverages implies that laxatives may be consumed without adverse consequences. Attempting to cope with the constipating side effects of some prescription medications. Attempting to loose water weight(or relief from bloating) in preparation for a competition or exhibition (athletes, jockeys, models, etc).Misguided dieters* attempting to loose weight. Individuals with an eating disorder* attempting to loose weight. *In these cases, the determination of laxative abuse may be difficult. The abuser may vigorously deny laxative use.How Does Laxative Abuse Progress to a Habit?Depending on the individual, and their circumstances, the abuse of laxatives can progress to a "habit" suddenly, or gradually. From the outset, the purgative action of one single dose of a stimulant laxative will over empty the bowel. Three days may pass before the individual will feel the need to move the bowel again. With the passing of each day, anxiety to move the bowels can grow. By the third day of not moving the bowel, a concerned individual (fearing that they are now badly constipated) may take another dose.Again, after achieving the desired results, another three days may go by before a bowel movement occurs. Thisdelay reinforces false beliefs about being constipated. Since laxatives available "over-the-counter", it is easy to continue to self medicate for this problem.At this point, cultivation of the laxative "habit" has begun. The packaging on many products indicates that laxatives can be taken for up to two weeks. A vulnerable individual may easily conclude that they should continue to take the laxative (and take it everyday) to correct the problem. The problem is that after only a few doses, the colon may begin to deteriorate. With continued use, dependency becomes more and more likely as the deterioration of the colon lining progresses.For a healthy individual who is looking for occasional relief from constipation, laxatives are rarely needed beyond one single dose. Individuals who abuse laxatives for a long period of time may end up taking as many as 6 to 8 laxatives a day. Long term laxative use can damage the colon. Because of the damage that laxatives can cause, ever increasing dosages of laxatives may be needed in order to achieve the desired effect. Where one laxative dose produced results, now two, then three doses a day or more, are required. At this point, the habit has become fixed. The individual is unable to move their bowel without the use of a laxative or other bowel interventions. What are the Consequences? Essentially, whether taken short term or long term, laxatives create and perpetuate the very problem they were intended to correct. Laxatives induce constipation as thetissues become dried out, muscles become weak from lack of use, and the delicate nerves lining the colon become damaged. This damage slows intestinal motility and results in constipation. With damage from long term laxative abuse, the colon may fail to function entirely. This is laxative dependency. An individual who abuses laxatives may have diarrhea like stools in place of well formed stools.Long term laxative abusers may experience weight loss, hair loss, vomiting, abdominal pain, low energy, thirst, dry eyes, headaches, puffiness, mood swings, bone pain and suffer symptoms of dehydration. With prolonged use of laxatives a number of serious problems may arise such as fluid and electrolyte imbalances, damage to other organs, and syndromes resembling colitis. What About Fiber Laxatives? Many older persons report that they are not constipated because they take fiber laxatives everyday. This is also a laxative habit. If these individuals were to suddenly stop taking the fiber laxative, they would likely suffer constipation due to the gradual dehydration that dry fiber laxatives can cause. This dehydration damages the colon. Re-hydration of the body and reversal of damage to the colon takes time. Dry fiber laxatives draw water from the body whether the body has it to spare or not. Furthermore, if the body already is dehydrated, or if the laxative is not taken with adequate fluid intake, the dry fiber laxative can form an impaction, a serious blockage in the colon that results in some 2,000 deaths every year in long term care facilities. Impactions require immediate medical attention.Can I Quit Laxatives "Cold Turkey"?The laxative habit cannot be kicked "cold turkey" without serious health risks. If you think you are dependant on laxatives to move your bowel, consult with your doctor about how to gradually wean yourself off the laxative and discuss strategies to recover normal bowel function.If your doctor has prescribed a laxative, find out if it is still necessary to continue taking it. If your doctor has prescribed a laxative to help you to cope with the constipating side effects of a prescription medication or a supplement, talk with your doctor about your options.Important Health Point to Remember: Whether you are dependant on laxatives because your doctor has a prescribed long term use of a laxative, or dependent upon laxatives from self medicating, do not quit the laxative without talking to your doctor about how to reverse the habit."


----------



## eric

FYIThe strongest evidence they have for d, c and d/c in IBS has to do with the role of serotonin-containing EC cells that release serotonin in the gut. Almost all IBSers effectively demonstrate serotonin dysregulation in the enteric nervous system and central nervous system.HarvardThe Trusted Source..Harold J. DeMonaco, M.S.Harold J. DeMonaco, M.S., is senior analyst, Innovative Diagnostics and Therapeutics, and the chair of the Human Research Committee at the Massachusetts General Hospital. He is author of over 20 publications in the pharmacy and medical literature and routinely reviews manuscript submissions for eight medical journals...June 19, 2001.A:Irritable bowel syndrome is now recognized as a disorder of serotonin activity. Serotonin is a neurotransmitter in the brain that regulates sleep, mood (depression, anxiety), aggression, appetite, temperature, sexual behavior and pain sensation. Serotonin also acts as a neurotransmitter in the gastrointestinal tract.Excessive serotonin activity in the gastrointestinal system (enteric nervous system) is thought to cause the diarrhea of irritable-bowel syndrome. The enteric nervous system detects bowel distension (expansion) on the basis of pressure-sensitive cells in the bowel lumen (opening). Once activated, these pressure-sensitive cells promote the release of serotonin, which in turn promotes both secretory function and peristaltic function (the contractions of the intestines that force the contents outward). At least four serotonergic receptors have been identified to be participants in the secretory and peristaltic response.Patients with diarrhea-predominant IBS may have higher levels of serotonin after eating than do people without the disorder. This recognition led to the development of the first drug used specifically to treat diarrheal symptoms of IBS, alosetron (also known as Lotronex). Alosetron blocked the specific serotonin receptors responsible for recognizing bowel distention. In doing so, it blocked the effects of serotonin and reduced both bowel secretions and peristalsis. Constipation was the most common side effect seen. (Note: Alosetron was removed from the market by the manufacturer after repeated reports of a dangerous condition known as ischemic colitis became known.) Tegaserod (Zelmac) is another drug under development and under review by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for approval. Tegaserod is indicated for the treatment of constipation-predominant IBS and works to increase enteric nervous system serotonin activity.So, increasing serotonin activity in the enteric nervous system produces increased bowel secretions and peristalsis (and potentially diarrhea), whereas depressing serotonin activity produces reduced secretions and reduce peristalsis (and potentially constipation). Increasing serotonin activity in the brain would increase awareness and, in higher doses, produce anxiety, insomnia and restlessness."The alternators are inbetween.From Medscape General MedicineMedGenMed GastroenterologyIBS -- Review and What's NewPosted 07/26/2006Amy Foxx-Orenstein, DO, FACG, FACP "Serotonin SignalingOf the putative mechanisms underlying the pathophysiology of IBS, the strongest evidence points to the role of serotonin in the GI tract. The effect of serotonergic mechanisms in the manifestation of IBS symptoms has led to development of a new drug class for the treatment of IBS patients: the GI serotonergic agents.Normal GI function relies on a properly functioning brain-gut axis, which involves the coordinated interplay of the GI musculature, the CNS, the autonomic nervous system, and the enteric nervous system (ENS). The ENS contains millions of neurons embedded in the wall of the digestive tract and functions, at least in part, independently of the CNS. The size, complexity, and independent function of the ENS has resulted in application of the terms "the second brain" and "the mini-brain."[81] Impaired function or coordination of any of these systems, or the communication between these systems and the GI musculature, can lead to symptoms of dysmotility and altered sensory perception, which are characteristic of IBS and select other GI motility disorders.[82]The neurotransmitter serotonin (5-hydroxytryptamine [5-HT]) is a predominant signaling molecule in the ENS. Most (90% to 95%) of the body's serotonin is found in the gut, and smaller amounts are found in the brain (about 3%) and in platelets (about 2%).[83] In the GI tract, serotonin facilitates communication between the ENS and its effector systems (muscles, secretory endothelium, endocrine cells, and vasculature of the GI tract), thus playing a key role in normal GI tract functioning.[84] In addition, serotonin plays a role in the communication between the ENS and the CNS.In the gut, serotonin is synthesized by and stored in the enterochromaffin cells, which are located within the mucosa of the intestinal wall. When material passes through the lumen and the mucosa is stimulated, enterochromaffin cells release serotonin, which then binds to its receptors (primarily 5-HT1P receptors) on intrinsic primary afferent neurons, initiating peristalsis and secretion. Serotonin also binds to 5-HT4 receptors on interneurons, which augments the transmission of signals to motor neurons, resulting in enhanced peristaltic activity. In transgenic mice lacking 5-HT4 receptors, colonic motility is abnormally slow, confirming the role of these receptors in facilitating normal colonic motility.[85] By binding to 5-HT3 receptors on efferent sensory innervations coming from the vagus and the spinal nerves, serotonin mediates signaling between the ENS and the CNS and, thus, modulates pain perception.To regulate the signaling process, excess serotonin must be removed; this is accomplished by the SERT molecule expressed by intestinal epithelial cells.[86] Human studies have shown that defects in serotonin signaling contribute to the pathophysiology of IBS and, potentially, other GI motility disorders. In a recent study by Coates and colleagues,[87] biopsy specimens from patients with IBS showed significantly lower mucosal serotonin concentrations than those from healthy controls, potentially the result of lower mRNA levels for tryptophan hydroxylase (the rate-limiting enzyme in serotonin synthesis), which were also significantly lower in patients with inflammatory bowel disease.[87] There was no significant difference in the number of enterochromaffin cells or in the capacity of these cells to release serotonin under stimulated conditions. In another study, higher serotonin levels were observed in mucosal biopsy samples from patients with IBS with constipation (IBS-C) than in patients with IBS-D or in healthy volunteers.[88]Serotonin levels may also be affected by altering the amount or function of SERT. The study by Coates and colleagues[87] showed a significant decrease in the level of SERT mRNA and SERT protein expressed in the intestinal epithelial cells of IBS patients compared with that of healthy volunteers. In another study,[89] SERT expression and binding capacity in platelets were decreased in women with IBS-D compared with expression and binding capacity in healthy controls. Furthermore, Chen and colleagues[90] showed that mice with a SERT gene deletion had altered colonic motility. It is interesting to note that the mice thrived in laboratory housing conditions, indicating that other transporters could compensate for the lack of SERT. Additional studies have focused on SERT polymorphisms. Yeo and colleagues[91] showed an association between patients with IBS-D and the homozygous short polymorphism of the SERT gene promoter. This mutation results in lower levels of SERT gene transcription and reduced amounts of SERT protein available for reuptake of serotonin. In addition, Camilleri and colleagues[92] showed a possible link between the long promoter polymorphism and patient response to therapy.Thus, a substantially large body of work shows that normal gut physiology is predicated on the interplay between the GI musculature and the ENS, autonomic nervous system, and CNS. One of the central mediators of this complex interplay is the neurotransmitter serotonin. Impairment or imbalance in serotonergic signaling, which can affect GI motility, secretion, and visceral sensitivity, may be affected by defects or deficiencies in serotonin production, specific serotonin receptors, or proteins such as SERT. These changes can manifest in symptoms associated with IBS, including abdominal pain, altered bowel habits (constipation, diarrhea, or alternation between these 2 states), and bloating."http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/532089_3This has nothing to do with toxic colon which is a myth and parasites. Especially since THE JOHNS HOPKINS UNIVERSITY Gastroenterology and HepatologyIBS Information"A colonoscopy should be performed in patients 50 years of age or older (a family history of colon cancer may warrant an earlier colonoscopy) and may detect organic disease in 1-2% of patients (Figure 12). ""*Stool testing for Ova and Parasites are generally of low yield (0-2%)* and the outcome of therapy on symptoms of IBS in patients with parasites is unknown. "http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...se=43&lang_id=1


----------



## 17129

I have been on the Colonix program for 9 days now and have not had any results. I am very disappointed. They suggested I take flax oil and probiotics, which I have been taking. And the flax oil has strangely helped my dry eyes and the probiotics have helped with my gas...so I did come out with a positive. But now I have been thinking about taking magnesium citrate pills. Has anyone taken these before?


----------



## 17129

Eric, that's interesting that you posted that info. I used to be on Lexapro, anti-anxiety and I stopped taking it in mid-August. That is when all of my ibs problems got worse. I am now on low dose prozac, but maybe it is not on a high enough dose. I'll have to look into that. Very interesting. thanks!


----------



## 14485

I have been taking Colonix for a few weeks now. I haven't had positive results at all.Growing up I never really had a problem with bowel movements. Then about 8 months ago all of a sudden I just couldn't go. Mind you I'm an active 20 year old. I go to the gym regularly, drink at least 9-10 glasses of water a day, and have a rather healthy diet that promotes regularity. I seriously feel like I have tried everything possible. I ended up in the hospital about a month ago. An xray showed that I was backed up over three feet in my lower digestive tract. I was given a saline enema in hopes that that would help get the block moving and told to drink 8 glasses of water a day and exercise. The doctor never asked anything about my life style previously and recommended I follow my own lifestyle!While complaining to a friend they suggested I try Colonix. His family had tried it and he told me they'd seen parasites and that it really cleansed them out. I got thinking about when this all started. I had just become engaged and I had also just adopted a cat from a shelter. My mom had told me it was probably just from the stress of planning my wedding. Now it looked like I might have a parasite from my cat seeing how closely linked the situations were. However, my boyfriend (now husband) was living with me and he has absolutely no signs of parasites from our cat. I figured that maybe it was because I'm the one that cleans the litterbox. Like I said previously I have been taking colonix for almost the full month. I feel more bloated, nauseous, and tired than I did before. I have done everything to a T as directed. I've missed work from feeling so disgusting that I can't even get out of bed most of the day. College has been very hard on me with this worsening condition. My mom called me last night and was telling me that my aunt had been having the exact same problem and me. Constipation, weight gain, bloating, ect. My aunt's doctor informed her that she simply had a few vitamin and mineral deficiencies. My aunt is now perfectly fine simply by making sure that she has the proper amount of magnesium daily. While I've been suffering for months, and even more during this program, I have merely had a magnesium deficiency also. While on colonix the only way I could have a bowel movement was if I drank coffee or a soda (which btw was breaking my 5 years of no soda pop), both of which simply increase colon movement. I'm not saying that colonix is a terrible thing and shouldn't be used. I'm not a doctor and my knowledge on the paranil, fiber, and laxative tea (whether you like it or not it's a stimulant laxative which I do know can ruin your colon) is limited. However, I strongly suggest that you make sure that you not only are exercising enough, drinking enough fluids, but also getting the nutrients you need before using this program. The best way to cure what ails you is through the proper diet and making sure you know how food, vitamins, and minerals affect your body.


----------



## 20422

Colonx WORKED for me, read my posts, don't listen to any of these ninny's. BUT DO be careful with the senna and use sparingly (it comes in the tea). If you take breaks from it, it won't harm your colon. I have such strong stomach muscles (iron stomach I'll hold anything in, which of course could have led up to my problems) that I don't think it will affect me so much, but just to be on the safe side I skip days.







It REALLY worked for me, and all of the other ingredients are safe.


----------



## 20422

p.s. to the person who commented above, Magnesium is a natural laxative. If you have trouble going to the bathroom, might I suggest also adding virgin coconut oil to your diet.







It's not so harsh as coffee! I like it with banannas and cottage cheese. Yuuuuuuuuumy!


----------



## 20158

I had a bad experience also like Silentecho13.First let me say hi everyone, I'm a new member.Anyway I tried Colonix in Sept of 2005. At the time i was still recoverying from side effects of antidepressant use and in a paranoid state of mind. Someone i knew really did have parasites which she had removed by a traditional chinese doctor. So being paranoid i thought, i must have that problem. So i tried Colonix program. There was fiber, tea, and a parasite cleanse. While i was taking it i thought that i noticed 'parasites' but then realized it was just undigested veggies. I became very dehydrated even though i drank alot of water, so i stopped after 3 weeks. I was dehydrated after i stopped for about another 3 weeks, while constantly drinking water. I sent the product back and got a full refund. When i told the Dr. Natura representative what the problem was she said i should have used their probiotics.Since I've tried the product I have had smaller smelly stools, sometimes with undigested food.This summer it got worse for some reason with the stools becoming thinner. I talked to a gastrodoc and he just thinks its from the senna in the cleanse, nothing serious. Lately my joints have been hurting and i wonder if there is a connection, because my aunt who has IBS developed arthritis when her problem began.I wish i never tried the product, I hope that things will return to normal. I read the post about serotonin, which strikes me, because I may have serotonin abnormalities after taking antidepressants. This is the second natural product I have tried that has made things worse. So, now I'm just gonna wait to see if I get better.


----------



## 16578

A blogger recently documented his experience with the Colonix program, you can read about the daily outcomes on his colon cleansing blog (http://www.ColonCleansingBlog.com). Be warned though, there are some pretty graphic (as in disgusting) images posted.There's also a colon cleansing forum (http://www.ColonCleansingForum.com) for discussion and reviews on other colon cleansers.Hope this helps,Rob


----------



## 16436

Rob,I enjoyed reading that Colonix review, I'm still recovering from the pictures they posted though.







After talking with my Dr. about possibly taking this product, he gave me the go-ahead. I'll be ordering it later today and will be sure to post back here with my results.Tara


----------



## 19005

Hi all, i got my colonix 2 days ago. the only thing i notice so far is stool discoloration,like dark and light brown mix. i have ibs and i still am having stomach pains and my BM are getting more frequent 2 times already today. i feel some more energy at times. i know people say they sleep well, but i havent the last few days. i use to take a afternoon nap but cant. I'm not too fond of the taste of the tea. the cleanser taste is easily concealed by grape juice but the stuff thickens very quick then it turns pasty. Anyway, i'm not some promoter bulls***er. i'm going to record my findings on here. i will spare the pics..thats just gross! dude, you have to take into account that everyones bodies are different hence different reactions, i mean age, consumption of toxins,fats etc, immunity, gender, basically everything varies person to person. I think they should do more research to identify how different people react because everyone seems to be expecting the same results when that cant be true. some will have sideeffects some wont. i read in the instructions that the more toxin buildup you have, the more side-effect you'll feel (like ab pain). so please consider that. I will keep posting


----------



## BUCKEROO

toiletemaster said:


> Hi all, i got my colonix 2 days ago. the only thing i notice so far is stool discoloration,like dark and light brown mix. i have ibs and i still am having stomach pains and my BM are getting more frequent 2 times already today. i feel some more energy at times. i know people say they sleep well, but i havent the last few days. i use to take a afternoon nap but cant. I'm not too fond of the taste of the tea. the cleanser taste is easily concealed by grape juice but the stuff thickens very quick then it turns pasty. Anyway, i'm not some promoter bulls***er. i'm going to record my findings on here. i will spare the pics..thats just gross! dude, you have to take into account that everyones bodies are different hence different reactions, i mean age, consumption of toxins,fats etc, immunity, gender, basically everything varies person to person. I think they should do more research to identify how different people react because everyone seems to be expecting the same results when that cant be true. some will have sideeffects some wont. i read in the instructions that the more toxin buildup you have, the more side-effect you'll feel (like ab pain). so please consider that. I will keep posting


I finished using colonix just over 2 months ago and it really changed my life. My girlfriend bought it for me and I really was reluctant to try it. Hey, I thought I had nothing to lose. It took a while for the herbs to really start working but when they did it was with great results. I also went to see a naturopath who put me on a strict diet. I can't believe the great changes and I know the colonix program did help me and will be something I incorporate each year.


----------



## goldiestar

toiletemaster said:


> Hi all, i got my colonix 2 days ago. the only thing i notice so far is stool discoloration,like dark and light brown mix. i have ibs and i still am having stomach pains and my BM are getting more frequent 2 times already today. i feel some more energy at times. i know people say they sleep well, but i havent the last few days. i use to take a afternoon nap but cant. I'm not too fond of the taste of the tea. the cleanser taste is easily concealed by grape juice but the stuff thickens very quick then it turns pasty. Anyway, i'm not some promoter bulls***er. i'm going to record my findings on here. i will spare the pics..thats just gross! dude, you have to take into account that everyones bodies are different hence different reactions, i mean age, consumption of toxins,fats etc, immunity, gender, basically everything varies person to person. I think they should do more research to identify how different people react because everyone seems to be expecting the same results when that cant be true. some will have sideeffects some wont. i read in the instructions that the more toxin buildup you have, the more side-effect you'll feel (like ab pain). so please consider that. I will keep posting


I would agree with you that everyone is different and have different experiences on the cleanse. I too have done the colonix program and have been using it for many years. It is a great product. Any herbal remedies require patience when using them as your body needs to adjust and start absorbing them. It is not a quick fix by a process that takes time and when given that will work effectively with astounding results. I have recovered from multiple health problems through cleansing and proper eating. I look forward to your results and appreciate your honesty. Colonix is an amazing product.


----------



## fordgirl96f250

Yes it does freak you out. I diagonosed myself with roundworms, tapeworms and some other kinds of parasites and only went to the MD for a second opinion. I have had them for at least 12-15 years and never new I had them. I just gradually got sicker year by year until they almost killed me. I had thousands of them and the MD's only kept misdiagnosing them. They just kept saying that I had IBS, Constipation, Anxiety, Depression, Panic Attacks, Thyroid problems, and low blood pressure but couldn't explain why. I am 35 years old and couldn't understand why I was so sick. I asked the Md's to do a parasite test and they blew me off just saying that only 3rd world nations have them. Well thats not true I never left the country and somehow I managed to get them. So they are real and I urge everyone to get a test done I don't want anyone to go through what I have been going through for half of my life because of stinking MD's that claim to know everything. I was put on at least 6 pills pure day that were unnessisary I couldn't use the bathroom without doing enemas I had so many blockages in my intestines that it wasn't even funny. I am 5 foot tall and weigh about 105 and I always looked 6 months pregnant constantly bloated and feeling miserable. But now im on the road to recovery and feeling like myself again. I just hope that what everyone here is going through isn't parasite related. Please have yourself tested at least if its negative you can rule that out.Hope this helps,Fordgirl


AnitaSue said:


> Worms?? What's that about? Please explain, that's creepin' me out!


----------



## amber123456

hi sallysue i noticed you sent away for colonix did it work thinking about it myself but frightened incase it brings on terrible ibs cramps and sickness i would be very grate full if you would send me a sort of diary of how it went if you have the time after trying a lot of different things i find myself a bit of a coward i get so sick after lol







but maybe you could save me another sick trip you


----------



## eric

There are a lot of one time posters or spammers on the colonix program.There is a pill for worms called vermox.In one inch of the large intestines there are more bacteria then people on the planet.*There is no such thing as autointoxification* ITs a ploy to sell colon cleansing products.You can also have a parasite or something and still have IBS. IBS is not caused by a arasite disease or infection.Most if not all of this is Anecdotal evidence and is not based in any science.Doing this could cause problems in IBS long term and possibly short term and may increase pain in some IBSers because the colon and rectum can be hypersensitive to ALL stimuli.IT has nothing to do with the root cause or causes of IBS either.Ott also posted informative information on doing this.also Visceral Sensations and Brain-Gut Mechanisms"Visceral Sensations and Brain-Gut MechanismsBy: Emeran A. Mayer, M.D., Professor of Medicine, Physiology and Psychiatry; Director, Center for Neurovisceral Sciences & Women's Health, David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLA"Our brain-gut axis is not designed to generate conscious perceptions of every alteration in gut homeostasis and internal environment, in particular when these changes are chronic, and when there is no adaptive behavioral response an affected organism could generate. *Evolution has not designed our brain-gut axis to experience abdominal pain every time the number of mast cells in our ileum goes up, or the number of our serotonin containing cells goes down. It would be counter productive for an animal with a chronic parasite infestation to experience constant visceral pain, and it wouldn't have any advantage for people living in third world countries with frequent enteric infections to suffer from chronic abdominal pain.* It has even been suggested that visceral pain may be a secondary phenomenon of an elaborate system of signaling non-painful signals to the brain: hunger, fullness (satiety), well-being after a meal, urge to evacuate, etc. At the same time, powerful mechanisms have evolved that keep many other aversive signals out of conscious perception: contractions, luminal distension, gas volume, low-grade inflammation, etc. The most common symptoms of IBS patients are related to altered perception of sensations arising from the GI tract, and frequently from sites outside the GI tract, such as the genitourinary system or the musculoskeletal system. Sensations of bloating, fullness, gas, incomplete rectal evacuation and crampy abdominal pain are the most common symptoms patients experience. Numerous reports have demonstrated that a significant percentage of FBD patients (about 60%) rate experimental distensions of the colon as uncomfortable at lower distension volumes or pressures when compared to healthy control subjects. This finding of an increased perception of visceral signals ("visceral hypersensitivity") has been demonstrated during balloon distension tests of the respective part of the GI tract regardless of where their primary symptoms are â€" the esophagus, the stomach, or the lower abdomen. In contrast to the current emphasis on mechanisms that may result in sensitization of visceral afferent pathways in the gut, it may well be that alterations in the way the nervous system normally suppresses the perception of the great majority of sensory activity arising from our viscera are essential for the typical symptom constellation of IBS and other functional GI disorders to develop."http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/VisceralSensations.htmlDiagnoses"Stool testing for Ova and Parasites are generally of low yield (0-2%) and the outcome of therapy on symptoms of IBS in patients with parasites is unknown. "http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...3&lang_id=1There are not a lot of IBSers with parasites. Even when they look closely.Since they have an effective pill that kills worms its a lot easier, less expensive and safer long term then colon cleansing.


----------



## eric

I also just got done talking to my vet.If you have cats or dogs especially and don't use proper hygeine in cleaning the cat box and washing your hands, you are at most risk for roundworms. They are more common and more contaigous.Some area that are tropical also may have more parasites then other areas.CDC parasites of the digestive tract.http://www.dpd.cdc.gov/dpdx/HTML/Para_Health.htmhttp://www.dpd.cdc.gov/dpdx/These can also cause symptoms that rule out IBS.Worms that infect petsCan roundworms and hookworms infect people?http://216.109.125.130/search/cache?ei=UTF...=1&.intl=us


----------



## nogo

How is this stuff different from acacia fiber and dieter tea? The acacia is a soluble fiber and dieters tea has senna in it too. You can get that at the drugstore. I don't want a cleanse as much as I want something that is a long term fix. What happens after three months on the program? Back to IBS-C. I have read the website and don't see how it is any different from the other OTC meds. Also, if it is this good, how come the GI docs aren't recommending it like crazy??? nogo


----------



## goldiestar

It is really great that this forum allows the experiences of others to be shared. It allows an individual to make up their own mind on what will work for them. It is also interesting that there are posts that can spit out long lists of information that is sourced on the interenet. But then again is that all true or "someones" opinion? Definately important to consider all that you read and make up your own mind as to what will work for you or not. One person's success doesn't mean the same for the next person. There is no right or wrong answer because what is right for me is not necessarily right for you. Therefore the results experienced by one individual may not mean the same results for me. Good luck to all who are searching for the answers - I hope you find them.


----------



## 13863

Also, I think you get parasites by eating meats, etcNot saying that it couldn't be from your cat.When I got my first cat, also a stray, he had scabies I think it was & OMG my stomach was breaking out cause he used to cuddle up to me on my bed & I didn't know he had it at first. It took like a month & all different doctors to find out what was causing the severe itching/spots on my stomach.Finally, the vet figured it out & showed me under a microscope what he had.


----------



## goldiestar

amber123456 said:


> hi sallysue i noticed you sent away for colonix did it work thinking about it myself but frightened incase it brings on terrible ibs cramps and sickness i would be very grate full if you would send me a sort of diary of how it went if you have the time after trying a lot of different things i find myself a bit of a coward i get so sick after lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but maybe you could save me another sick trip you


I have been using colonix for the past 8 years and it works great for me. Everyone is different and will experience different results. DrNatura has a great help line with informed people, however, your doctor would be the best to ask for your conditions. Some products work for a little while but colonix has been very consistant for me. Whether you have parasites or not I believe a cleanse is a good thing. Just as you would take in your car for a check up, oil change and tune up - I want my "car" it tip top shape.=)


----------

